# Support group in Philadelphia / Southern New Jersey



## scuff (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello:

I am looking to start a support group in the Philly / South NJ area. If you are interested, please e-mail at [email protected] and include your location. I will keep track of everyone's e-mail addresses and contact the group once I find enough people.

Thanks,
Stephanie


----------



## scuff (Sep 3, 2009)

*Support group*

I have organized a support group that meets in Manayunk. To learn more about the group, please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

huh, Manayunk is like north-north. I don't even know where that is offhand. Of course, I don't take long trips to know these things. But since I am older my options I am comfortable with is I will attend a professionally run psyche group again at this point where I have to pay, not peer led.


----------



## casey2 (Mar 5, 2010)

scuff said:


> I have organized a support group that meets in Manayunk. To learn more about the group, please e-mail me at [email protected]


 i have contact this person in reference to this support group for some reason i have not gotten a response.


----------



## TMD18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Well this thread is over 6 months old....maybe we can still do this? btw Manyunk is still in the boundaries of Philadelphia, just a neighborhood thats right around Fairmount Park. I'm up for it, just respond to this thread anyone....


----------



## TigerMask (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm in south Jersey. Collingswood. I don't have a car but I do live near a train station which I take to Philadelphia sometimes. I'd be interested in a group.

There is actually a group in Philly here: http://www.meetup.com/Shyspace/

We can still start our own though.


----------



## chipsdeluxe888 (Jan 21, 2005)

has anyone tried this group?

http://www.aatcphila.com/support-groups/


----------



## scuff (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey everyone! I have recently moved from the Philadelphia area so I no longer run the group, but I am hoping to get the group started again if I can get some help. If you are interested in attending a support group please send me an e-mail and I will add you to the mailing list so that you will be updated if the group starts up again. Please put "support group" in the subject so that I don't miss the email.

Also, if anyone would be willing to help lead the group that would be great!


----------



## scuff (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello:

I no longer run a support group, but for anyone in the Philadelphia area looking for support, I would recommend the Philadelphia Shy and Socially Anxious meetup group. They have support discussions every few weeks as well as other events. The members of the group that I have met are very friendly and welcoming. 
http://www.meetup.com/Shyspace/

Also, I recently received a message about a new group in South NJ. View this thread for details:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...oups-in-southern-new-jersey-38469/index2.html


----------

